# Avairy floor options?



## blacksheep (May 8, 2010)

Need some suggestions. Something simple and inexpensive. My home is a bi-level. My porch is 10x10x6. I'm planning on using the empty space underneath for my avairy. 

Just going to put up some wire around it. The issue is, the flooring. I've got mulch there now. I can just imagine the pain that will come from trying to keep it clean. My initial thought was concrete, but that would be too tedious having to work around the wooden post and not looking for a project that size. I stress again, something that is easier to clean. It will be summer soon, making the poop stay moist/smell and I still want to be able to use my porch. Thanks.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi 
You Don't Want Dirt Or Mulch As Your Floor For Your Aviary If You Planing On Keeping Pigeons Your Inviting Pest And Other Critters ,could You Install 4 By 8 Wooded Panel But For That You Need To Put Sand And Gravel First ? If Not Concrete Then Will Be Your Best Option , Check Out My Album I Made Some Aviary With A Trap Build In http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1582&pictureid=16950 IT STAY CLEAN AND AWAY FROM CRITTERS, THE AVIARY IS MADE OUR OF 1' PVC AND TIE ONS AND CHICKEN WIRE THAT ALL


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I do have to say I have a coverd walk in aviary..and what I did was use the deep litter method.. I used pine shavings about 7 inches deep.. all you have to do is stir up every now and then and add new to the top..it works sort of like composting..the natural microbs in the soil break down the droppings.. this method has been used a long time for chickens and there is virtually no smell.. you can clean the whole thing out a few times a year and start over.. it works with an earth floor that does not get too wet.. mine is coverd so it stays pretty dry..when it rains just enough moister can get on it at the sides..I just pitch fork it over and add some new.. it has worked well for me and I really like this method.. If your aviary floor gets soaked from rain it would be best to use a gravel of some sort as with the deep litter method it needs to stay on the dry side..a bit of moister is not bad..but alot is not good.


----------

